# Ball Pythons For Sale!



## PremierPythons (May 16, 2007)

http://www.reptilesdownunder.com/ahc/animal.php?saleID=12958


Uh Oh! lol... Me thinks Donna's gonna get in trouble...


----------



## moosenoose (May 16, 2007)

:lol: Get em while they're hot!!! :lol:


----------



## cmclean (May 16, 2007)

She is in the STATES USA.,,,,


----------



## mrsshep77 (May 16, 2007)

So why did she try and advertise on an aussie website??? And it says Victoria!!!
Naughty Naughty!!
Mell


----------



## hornet (May 16, 2007)

no, it says shes in victoria


----------



## newtosnakes (May 16, 2007)

You're too late, I have just bought them all.

I know a bargain when I see one! Now all just promise me you won't tell NPWS....


----------



## Retic (May 16, 2007)

Thats a good price.


----------



## Wolfgang (May 16, 2007)

Emailed for photo's, this was the reply

they are still available and are well trained and have never bitten any body and will be coming from the united republic of victoria-cameroon which is just a 7 8-9 hours flight.so if k by you then i can send you some pics.
waiting.


----------



## da_donkey (May 16, 2007)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH:lol: Camaroon again :lol: HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

Donk


----------



## Retic (May 16, 2007)

Damn, does that mean I have lost my money ?


----------



## sxc_celly (May 16, 2007)

lol. im so sick of these animals being sold from cameroon. Ive been offered, monkeys, fennec foxes, a cougar, ball pythons, and more, all from Cameroon. I think there's a HUGE scam over there at the moment, i bet half these animals dont exist. Just emailed her, and told her what;s what!


----------



## Hoppa1874 (May 16, 2007)

where the.. is camaroon????


----------



## sxc_celly (May 16, 2007)

Africa


----------



## sxc_celly (May 16, 2007)

She replied back to me saying she is based in Victoria. My understanding is, the snakes are located in Cameroon, but she's in VIC so she basically lives here and is still trying to sell exotic snakes to Australians.


----------



## Hoppa1874 (May 16, 2007)

WOW.. how dumb... surely she is aware of the repercusions..
or is it a total scam.. where she takes ur money and runs..????????


----------



## sxc_celly (May 16, 2007)

Probably. Ive had a few emails from her. Sounds like a major scam. Best not spook her, authorities are already onto it.


----------



## sxc_celly (May 16, 2007)

Here's a reply i got back after explaining twice that we cant have them here. 


ok.i do understand and thanks k.but what other specie of pets do you like.what about bulldogs,yorkies and hyacinth macaws parrots?
waiting.


(Cant speak english properly, and it sounds like a backyard breeder who's in it simply for the money).

So sick of these people with animals in Cameroon, you just want to save them all, poor things. I had someone offer me a fennec fox, a cougar, and someone else had a toilet trained monkey and sent pics (it was wearing a diaper). Also had a couple email me about adopting their coastal pair that were in cameroon because they were busy searching for a rare bird or something, and just paying for freight. Sick of Cameroon, its all 1 big scam!


----------



## dragozz (May 16, 2007)

it's a scam, if your not sure just google their email address. You will notice this person is selling monkeys as well and having a few different locations, such as india and Texas... now if that doesnt tell anyone its a scam I dont know what will lol.

I just write that I will report them, they never write back or advertise in the same email again. They have heaps of sites on these Cameroon scammers.


----------



## dragon_tail (May 16, 2007)

dont you guys ever get emails from cameroon asking if they can use your bank account to deposit an inherritance of like $300,00 or 5 mil or whatever, offering a 5% finders fee? its all bull**** ignore it.


----------



## cma_369 (May 16, 2007)

sxc_celly said:


> lol. im so sick of these animals being sold from cameroon. Ive been offered, monkeys, fennec foxes, a cougar, ball pythons, and more, all from Cameroon. I think there's a HUGE scam over there at the moment, i bet half these animals dont exist. Just emailed her, and told her what;s what!


 
Like there hasent never not been a scam comming from Cameroon


----------



## dragozz (May 16, 2007)

I cant find it now, but on one of the sites one of the Cameroon government bodies published that these people cannot even afford to own any of these things- eg. Hyacinth Macaw so they therefore cannot obviously send them. They don;t have money to feed themselves let alone an animal, so don;t be fooled. They know that these animals are desirable in other countries and advertise them for cheap prices so that everyone gets hyped up about it.


----------



## nickamon (May 16, 2007)

Guh, not Cameroon again. How stupid do those scammers think we are?


----------



## OzRocks (May 17, 2007)

I always get e-mails about families who have lost their houses and money cos of civil war and all they want is $2,000 to get back on their feet.
They spin this 30 min. load of @#!%*, that has more wholes that you could poke a stick at!
Always dodgy.....and cruel if they actually have the animals


----------



## gman78 (May 17, 2007)

Who needs exotic pets anyway with the great range of pythons we have here in Australia.


----------



## wardy (May 17, 2007)

didnt any1 watch 60mins -.- it was a dif bunch of people but basicaly the same scam. they have up to hundreds of people basicaly living with in feet of computers so they can keep the scam alive at all times they get paid next to nothing but there boss's rack it in still so many people fall for these such obviouse scams...


----------



## sxc_celly (May 17, 2007)

Yes i saw that, it just happened to be on. Nigeria i think it was about. Scammed some people out of everything, over $100,000 easily, because once they were hooked in, if they didnt continue paying their families were threatened, so they were stuck paying. They nabbed over 25 computers in one little room in nigeria. Im sick of animals from cameroon, bank investments in Scotland, free this and that in India... over it... way over it... SUPER SCAM!


----------



## gman78 (May 17, 2007)

I saw that.
i don't know how anyone would think they would get 5% of 1,000,000 just to use your bank account.
Nigerians they were


----------



## OzRocks (May 17, 2007)

yeah i saw it aswell.....theyre probably the guys that keep sendin me those dodgy e-mails aswell!!!
they also had that joint in asia somewhere where they pulled apart the ships, its great that its all been recycled but its a major environmental disaster,
i wonder what it looked like before all that happened


----------



## Retic (May 17, 2007)

For Gods sake it's a scam, ignore it , there are no animals, IT''S A SCAM.


----------



## stary boy (May 17, 2007)

youd think they would get it ey boa


----------



## PremierPythons (May 20, 2007)

boa said:


> For Gods sake it's a scam, ignore it , there are no animals, IT''S A SCAM.



Ya think? lol


----------



## learning snake man (May 30, 2007)

*doh do,es that mean my monkey wont arive in the mail*


----------



## Tatelina (May 30, 2007)

Wolfgang said:


> Emailed for photo's, this was the reply
> 
> they are still available and are well trained and have never bitten any body and will be coming from the united republic of victoria-cameroon which is just a 7 8-9 hours flight.so if k by you then i can send you some pics.
> waiting.



There you go...a legitimate answer from someone who obviously didn't check our import laws.


----------



## rebecca (Jun 24, 2007)

omg i was offered monkeys too its a dam scam there unrealllllllllllll. !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
hahahahah lolololol


----------



## grimbeny (Jun 24, 2007)

Are u serious Tatelina?


----------



## rebecca (Jun 24, 2007)

ghen kela man told me it was going to be at my door in seven hours lucky no money was sent lol


----------



## dansfish4tea (Jun 24, 2007)

kool i want a monkey how much and were is camaroon located willing to drive


----------

